# Can Women Handle The TRUTH ?



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok guys fess up! What topics have you lied to a woman about just cause you knew she wouldnt deal with it raitionally?


You know questions like Does this make my butt look big ?
True answer ; Nope 10,000 donuts made your ass look big .
Your reply?; Have you seen my half inch wrench?

Shes so sweet why cant she get a date?
True answer; Shes ugly.
True answer; Shes a *****.
True answer; You cant get in her pants.
Your reply; Gee hunny I dont know but then I have you.


You know the qestions that women wont like or simply wont belive the REAL answers to.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

There I was, just swimming along drinking my morning coffee, I saw the bait. Turning around I made another pass and circled around it a time or two, trying to keep my dorsal fin below the water while I surveyed the scene. Then no, I decided that today I would be neither the Tuna Fish or the Shark.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I can handle the truth, I just hope you can handle being shanked....LOL


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

I want the truth. Yes it is the size it is, but certain things makes the rear look better then others. Don't you look at my rear enough to be able to tell me what accentuates the positive aspects of my anatomy in a good way? And having a butt is a good thing, I could have an inertube midsection instead.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

The thing is, we know the truth even if we don't hear it. That's the conundrum :runforhills:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

He likes big butts!!!
[YOUTUBE]-5uveNtXXm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I think FM asks a valid question and I would like to hear what the responses are ~ Vickie


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Yes I can handle the truth, I just hope you can handle being shanked....LOL


ouch. Scorpio women are lethal.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Yes I can handle the truth, I just hope you can handle being shanked....LOL


If anyone ever said you don't have a sense of humor, they lied.

I never disparage a woman's anatomy. Never! I may be stupid. But I'm not that stupid.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

My wife was running around pulling my 3yo son's pants up. In exasperation she said "what can we feed this kid to grow a butt on him?" before I could stop it the words "I don't know Babe, just feed him whatever you been eating" fell out of my mouth................

True story.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

i rarely ever get asked "between a rock and a hard palce" kinds of questions. 

Big butts are nice.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> ouch. Scorpio women are lethal.


And very good at being bad.:grin:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> If anyone ever said you don't have a sense of humor, they lied.
> 
> I never disparage a woman's anatomy. Never! I may be stupid. But I'm not that stupid.


:grin:and I got a nice cozy cellar with your name on it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't sniff the hanky Darren. Just don't. Save yourself


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lemon said:


> I want the truth. Yes it is the size it is, but certain things makes the rear look better then others. Don't you look at my rear enough to be able to tell me what accentuates the positive aspects of my anatomy in a good way? And having a butt is a good thing, I could have an inertube midsection instead.


It's not the jeans that make you look fat, it's you...LOL..Yeah you might not want to ever ask me, and I dont ask...LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

fantasymaker said:


> Ok guys fess up! What topics have you lied to a woman about just cause you knew she wouldnt deal with it raitionally?
> 
> 
> You know questions like Does this make my butt look big ?
> ...


If a man and a woman, are fully invested in one another, and have lived a life of honesty with one another.....yes, he and she can ask those 'hard questions' without fear of irrational, emotional, and childish reactions.

1. SHE ASKS: Does this make my butt look big?
IF she and her man have always been honest with each other, they have had those "difficult discussions" and because of the deep bond that was birthed out of honesty? 
She asks her man the question, because she KNOWS he will be honest with her. 
1. HE ANSWERS: It is not the most flattering dress you own. 
He doesn't have to say "WOW maybe we should shop at tent and awning sweetie", but if their relationship is well rooted in honesty, he will be honest, and she will appreciate it.

1. SHE ASKS: Why can't suzy get a date?
IF she and her man have always been honest with each other, they know that the each brings their own perspective to the table, and it has value. 
Even it if doesn't match their own. She knows that her man will have "a man's" perspective and she values that. Even if it does not match her own.

1. HE ANSWERS: Men are visual creatures, and suzy doesn't seem to realize that, and her attitude towards men, or people in general is extremely negative.
He doesn't have to say "well the back end of a donkey is more attractive and she's a female dog", but if their relationship is deeply rooted in honesty, he will be honest, and she will appreciate that.

When tending a garden, you do not "throw" the seed in the dirt, "stomp" the dirt over the seed, "never water it" and expect it to grow?

My perspective on forming relationships rooted in honesty are like gardening.

You make sure the plants you want to grow are compatible with your zone.
You chose the right spot in the yard. Just enough sun, just enough shade.
You fence it in so animals cannot come in and destroy your work.
You chose to enrich the soil before you plant. Time Time Time.
You plant the seed. Protect it from the wind and weeds. 
As it grows, you put down a weed barrier to make sure you plant gets all the nutrients the soil has to offer to make it grow.
As it grows, you do what it takes to help it produce good fruit. 
You provide it with stability (think tomato stake).
You trim off the 'suckers'......but you do so gently, so you do not damage the plant.
Your reward for this effort?
Bountiful, delicious fruit.

That's just me.
I hope I answered the question!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

All of the women I have ever dealt with on a regular basis... wives, girlfriends, family members, coworkers, neighbors and such... have all dealt with the truth... the question is not so much "can" women deal with the truth but "how" women deal with the truth. It has been my experience that few deal with the truth in a realistic logical manner. They really dont like it, and tend to get rather emotional (anger is an emotion) when presented with the raw truth.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> All of the women I have ever dealt with on a regular basis... wives, girlfriends, family members, coworkers, neighbors and such... have all dealt with the truth... the question is not so much "can" women deal with the truth but "how" women deal with the truth. It has been my experience that few deal with the truth in a realistic logical manner. They really dont like it, and tend to *get rather emotional *(anger is an emotion) when presented with the raw truth.


Are you and Laura the same?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

She says "You sure seem to like my(insert name of dish here)
My answer: Yes, ma'am I could live off this. Baby, how about letting me cook you something special tomorrow "
What I mean is "I have to live off this because you cook it every time I'm not guarding the kitchen"
What the truth would be: "Why you think I weigh 600 pounds? Everything you cook is dripping grease and has 10,000 calories, and if I don't eat it now, I will look at it for every meal from now on while it gets more and more rancid than it already is."


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

That was the nice (?) thing about my DH. He lied when it was unnecessary and told the truth when it would have been to his distinct advantage to lie. Example in point: When we had first child, he bought me a pair of silver buffalo earrings because that was what I reminded him of during my pregnancy. He could have saved himself then but no....I did my best to labor like a lady but DH told me all my grunting had been distracting. Grunting:flame:? Me...grunt!? I remembered merely a couple of lady-like moans.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Are you and Laura the same?


Highly unlikely... I am pretty sure by reading some of her posts that Laura is a woman... and last time I checked I am not. I am not real sure but I think I am taller than her too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

tinknal said:


> My wife was running around pulling my 3yo son's pants up. In exasperation she said "what can we feed this kid to grow a butt on him?" before I could stop it the words "I don't know Babe, just feed him whatever you been eating" fell out of my mouth................
> 
> True story.


Don't leave us hanging........what was her reaction??


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Highly unlikely... I am pretty sure by reading some of her posts that Laura is a woman... and last time I checked I am not. I am not real sure but I think I am taller than her too.


Well you both seem to be emotionless droids, A woman that wants to be emotionless like a man, and (per you)men are not emotion driven, seems like you two are the same.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

homefire2007 said:


> but no....I did my best to labor like a lady but DH told me all my grunting had been distracting. Grunting:flame:? Me...grunt!? I remembered merely a couple of lady-like moans.


ROFL, no woman ever wants to hear that any noise she emitted during, well, any activity, could be construed as a GRUNT!! I'm still laughing, homefire... and I applaud your keen sense of humor over it!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

zong said:


> She says "You sure seem to like my(insert name of dish here)
> My answer: Yes, ma'am I could live off this. Baby, how about letting me cook you something special tomorrow "
> What I mean is "I have to live off this because you cook it every time I'm not guarding the kitchen"
> What the truth would be: "Why you think I weigh 600 pounds? Everything you cook is dripping grease and has 10,000 calories, and if I don't eat it now, I will look at it for every meal from now on while it gets more and more rancid than it already is."


Tell me what you think of this, honestly.

She says "I made smoked bbq ribs, with my special rub, home made bbq sauce, and your favorite baked beans for dinner tonight. 
Tell me what you think about the rub and the bbq sauce"
(HE KNOWS she has spent HOURS preparing this meal)
He says "I like the heat in the rub and the sweet in the sauce, it's a nice combo. Do I detect sage in this rub?
She says "yeah, it's got sage in it".
He says "next time you make the rub, can you exclude the sage, it's not my favorite flavor"
She says "absolutely"
He says "and I hate to be picky, but I love it when the bbq sauce is thicker".
She says "yeah, I was not happy with how liquidy it was...I will reduce the red wine vinegar and I think that will take care of it.

She *asked* for him to critique.
He did so in a loving way.
She got what she asked for.
He will get the changes next time because she received the feedback she was looking for.

All walk away happy.

When a woman is invested in her man, she naturally wants to please him.
She will ASK for the critique.
When a man is invested in his woman, he will respond in a loving way because he knows she has asked him for his honesty, and she's not playing games.

This seems to make the most sense to me? Am I weird?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

No, thats pretty good all around. I was talking about something along the line of hamburger helper. If anybody actually goes to any trouble to cook, it's invariably good.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Well you both seem to be emotionless droids, A woman that wants to be emotionless like a man, and (per you)men are not emotion driven, seems like you two are the same.


I dont think that trying to avoid anger in personal dealings is the same as being emotionless. Leaving the knee jerk reactions and anger out of it leaves a chance to go deeper and really learn something about the other person.

I do see evidence here that lack of responsibility in dealings with others has bad repercussions, made worse by mis placed blame ie If you tell someone something is good just to make them happy then you cant get mad at them cause they keep making it to make you happy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

zong said:


> No, thats pretty good all around. I was talking about something along the line of hamburger helper. If anybody actually goes to any trouble to cook, it's invariably good.


Do they have a "emotion sign" for vomiting? 
No no no on the HH. That is not food.

But do you think that if a man and woman are really invested in one another, and they have formed deep roots in honesty, that those kinds of 'hard' conversations (IE HH is NOT food, let's try something else) could be had? Productively?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> I dont think that trying to avoid anger in personal dealings is the same as being emotionless. Leaving the knee jerk reactions and anger out of it leaves a chance to go deeper and really learn something about the other person.
> 
> I do see evidence here that lack of responsibility in dealings with others has bad repercussions, made worse by mis placed blame ie If you tell someone something is good just to make them happy then you cant get mad at them cause they keep making it to make you happy.


But that only works if both parties are open minded enough to deal with going deeper, some men claim to know women and refuse the communication nessecery to accomplish a beautiful end result. In other words, If I have to know and understand you as a man, you should return the favor.


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

Fowler said:


> It's not the jeans that make you look fat, it's you...LOL..Yeah you might not want to ever ask me, and I dont ask...LOL


Fowler haven't you ever noticed some things makes ones butt look bigger then others or are you someone who is anatomically challenged in that area?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well , Frequently women want to know alot more about their men then the men want to know about themselves or their partner. Some men cooperate and give enough for you to know then better because thats what you wanted and they want you to be satisfied. It doesnt mean that we should expect them to reciprocate or get mad that they dont.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

You may not believe it, Vickie, but there are women who will dump you if you don't like hamburger helper. Then say stuff like "you never did like my cooking" 

I know a woman who don't like any kind of game meat, although she's never actually had any. She don't like tomatoes because all she ever ate were the storebought kind. Don't like gravy, if that's even possible. No kind of pasta, onions, or beans. No peppers, sweet not hot. Yet we got along OK, because if she came here, she brings some drek burgers from McD's and eats hers and I poke mine with a stick from a safe distance, then she would say "if you're not going to eat that, I will" She already knew I won't. So, I would cook up something with gravy and biscuits with tomatoes, beans and onions and didn't bother making her a plate, but I always asked. Since we're no longer inlaws, I never have to worry about that any more.

My youngest daughters mother used to make her "specialty" a casserole composed of spam and store brand dried potatoes au gratin. It was a punishment, I expect. God looked down and said "What's wrong with you, boy? Here, I'm gonna let the woman cook for you so you can see just how wrongheaded you are"


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Well you both seem to be emotionless droids, A woman that wants to be emotionless like a man, and (per you)men are not emotion driven, seems like you two are the same.


I have only read a few of Lauras posts... so I really dont know her all that well. As for me... I am not emotionless at all, but I am not "driven" by my emotions... I like to be in control of my emotions instead. It spares me a lot of grief and misery that way.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lemon said:


> Fowler haven't you ever noticed some things makes ones butt look bigger then others or are you someone who is anatomically challenged in that area?


I think CB would be better quailified to answer that question. seeing he was at my farm. I was not trying to be mean, that is my answer when someone ask stupid questions. But for your sake I just hope you have a back up beeper cause you seem to be real proud of you overly endowed assests wouldnt want no one to get hurt.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fowler said:


> But that only works if both parties are open minded enough to deal with going deeper, some men claim to know women and refuse the communication nessecery to accomplish a beautiful end result. In other words, If I have to know and understand you as a man, you should return the favor.


There are much better methods of communication than constant yippity yapping. Simple observation works wonders and isnt nearly as hard on the eardrums.


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

Fowler said:


> I think CB would be better quailified to answer that question. seeing he was at my farm. I was not trying to be mean, that is my answer when someone ask stupid questions. But for your sake I just hope you have a back up beeper cause you seem to be real proud of you overly endowed assests wouldnt want no one to get hurt.


Wasn't a stupid question. And yes I like my butt. I need it to balance out my equally endowed bosom. :gaptooth:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Don't leave us hanging........what was her reaction??


She tried to be mad, she really did, but she started giggling and, well, laughed her butt off........ not really, the butt was still there, but that was OK because although it was rather large I was still attracted to it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lemon said:


> Wasn't a stupid question. And yes I like my butt. I need it to balance out my equally endowed bosom. :gaptooth:


too bad cause bragging makes a person ugly.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> There are much better methods of communication than constant yippity yapping. Simple observation works wonders and isnt nearly as hard on the eardrums.


True.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> Well , Frequently women want to know alot more about their men then the men want to know about themselves or their partner. Some men cooperate and give enough for you to know then better because thats what you wanted and they want you to be satisfied. It doesnt mean that we should expect them to reciprocate or get mad that they dont.


And some men give nothing, and feel (which is an emotion) that there couldnt possibly be anything wrong with them?...LOL


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

zong said:


> You may not believe it, Vickie, but there are women who will dump you if you don't like hamburger helper. Then say stuff like "you never did like my cooking"


HH is also a great excuse for running a woman out of my kitchen.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fowler said:


> And some men give nothing, and feel (which is an emotion) that there couldnt possibly be anything wrong with them?...LOL


I am not saying I want to be around people like that or those that make HH ! But I also dont think there is a right and wrong in that .

I knew a man whose ultimate expression of feeling for me was to check the oil in my car . You either understand that or you dont . 

Maybe they ARE giving , you just dont see it or understand it .


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe and maybe I am giving and they dont see or understand it. It goes both ways.

Lets please stop dumbing down men, I dont wear ----me pumps because there comfortable.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Men's emotional needs run deeper than their sex drive.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Maybe and maybe I am giving and they dont see or understand it. It goes both ways.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Laura said:


> Men's emotional needs run deeper than their sex drive.


Fifty five years old and I still dont know if I agree with this or not !


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I am on an island. I want to talk about things. Anything. Stupid things. If there is a problem with either of us, then I want to work on it. Why is that so bad? Relationships are not easy. It seems as though most of the posts are from the viewpoint that no work is involved or wanted. If a person doesn't provide instant gratification, then move on to the next. I don't get it. People shouldn't be so disposable.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

fantasymaker said:


> Shes so sweet why cant she get a date?
> True answer; Shes ugly.
> True answer; Shes a *****.
> True answer; You cant get in her pants.


It is unpleasant to hear this, but it really is the truth.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> Well , Frequently women want to know alot more about their men then the men want to know about themselves or their partner. Some men cooperate and give enough for you to know then better because thats what you wanted and they want you to be satisfied. It doesnt mean that we should expect them to reciprocate or get mad that they dont.


For introspection and sharing of the inner being there has to be two or more people who have that personal nature to make that work.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I think CB would be better quailified to answer that question. seeing he was at my farm. I was not trying to be mean, that is my answer when someone ask stupid questions. But for your sake I just hope you have a back up beeper cause you seem to be real proud of you overly endowed assests wouldnt want no one to get hurt.


Fowler has a wellformed,wholesome,and hardy rump.......but what do I know, she may of made me think that with her dreaded coco puff brain washing torture sessions.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont know CB There are people that I know very, very well because I am observant and ask lots of questions in a non threatening way. They dont know me well ( in my opinion) at all.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> too bad cause bragging makes a person ugly.


Unless one is bragging about how ugly they are.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I never did understand the "does this make me look "x" " questions...apparently I don't follow the part in the handbook that says women are supposed to fish for compliments or ask for fashion advice from anyone. I break the rules all over I guess. I don't ask for fashion advice from anyone because...I AM a fashion statement in and of itself...and that statement says that if you really care that much about what I am wearing or not wearing and you treat me poorly because of it, I don't want to know you anyway.

When it comes to things like clothes or hair or makeup or WHATEVER...if I want a man's or my man's opinion about it, all I do is watch and listen. Observation gets you just about every piece of information you will ever need.

I have a pair of jeans that when I wear just those I get to hear, "Ohhh, baby's wearing booty jeans." I also get to get my butt smacked and pinched more when I wear those. So...I don't really care if my butt looks fat or thin or "country" or flat or whatever....I do care, however, for the attention. File that away and look for more "booty jeans".

All that said, I HAVE had women and men come up to me (friends and strangers) who have said things like, "You really should not wear x, it does nothing for you." But then, you see, I want examples of why and what is supposed to be better and why. I've learned a lot that way.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Maybe and maybe I am giving and they dont see or understand it. It goes both ways.
> 
> Lets please stop dumbing down men, I dont wear ----me pumps because there comfortable.


Two people who do not understand each other are two people who do not understand each other. Mutual understanding is a rare and beautiful gift if one is lucky enough to find it. I think many people live in an inner solitude that they can never fully be free of.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> I think many people live in an inner solitude that they can never fully be free of.


Then when someone knocks, then get up off your rump and open the darn door.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> Fowler said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe and maybe I am giving and they dont see or understand it. It goes both ways.
> ...


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am on an island. I want to talk about things. Anything. Stupid things. If there is a problem with either of us, then I want to work on it. Why is that so bad? Relationships are not easy. It seems as though most of the posts are from the viewpoint that no work is involved or wanted. If a person doesn't provide instant gratification, then move on to the next. I don't get it. People shouldn't be so disposable.


I agree that it is a lot of work, but pleasant work . What it doesnt have to be is turmoil.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

So back to OP , what do men commonly lie about because women cant handle reality ? 

Are we talking about stuff like ' yeah I remember the year make and model of every car or tractor I've ever owned but I cant remember when your birthday is " stuff


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> I dont know CB There are people that I know very, very well because I am observant and ask lots of questions in a non threatening way. They dont know me well ( in my opinion) at all.


That can be a lonely position to find oneself in. I am in that position with my family. I am very intune to them and I know a lot about them from observing and listening. But I am like a stranger to them.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Vickie44 said:
> 
> 
> > Vickie, we have met more then once over the years and I have to say your compassionate nature really opens my mind up to broader thinking. What you are saying in this post is accurate to the way you live your life.
> ...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sometimes few of yall are nuttier than my grannys fruit cake....lol

handling the truth has nothing to do with men or women.

we all are individuals and deal with certain subject matter on a individual basis.

its the talking things over that helps you understand the other better.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

do yall realize ST is being.....


:trollface :trollface :trollface :trollface :trollface :trollface :trollface :trollface


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am on an island. I want to talk about things. Anything. Stupid things. If there is a problem with either of us, then I want to work on it. Why is that so bad? Relationships are not easy. It seems as though most of the posts are from the viewpoint that no work is involved or wanted. If a person doesn't provide instant gratification, then move on to the next. I don't get it. People shouldn't be so disposable.


I agree with you Raven. We DO want to talk about things, the stupid, the small, the big and to work through issues.

It's not BAD at all!

It doesn't have to be work reaching this level of intimacy with others *if*:

We recognize some of the problem lies with us. Our patterns are completely our responsibility.​
We work on ourselves FIRST. That is where the HARD work is.​
We choose to speak to people in ways so they feel valued, not disposable​
We find Safe People by BEING Safe People.​
We set boundaries by walking away from the unsafe.​


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I lied to my brother last night because I was tired of him being disturbed about making a few bad shots while we were bowling. I tried to encourage him that the glass was half full. I could have said the same lie to a woman if her moaning about her bowling was getting on my nerves. Eventually I got tired of fibbing and I just him what I really thought "that is life. It is just a game".


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Vickie44 said:


> Are we talking about stuff like ' yeah I remember the year make and model of every car or tractor I've ever owned but I cant remember when your birthday is " stuff


I hav vays ov making you remember...(flick, flick, leans down to adjust *those* heels, from my perch on the tractor seat)


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie44 said:


> City Bound said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks CB I am glad you noticed that . I want to learn from each other every day
> ...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

whynot is so dadgum cool ... i really, really like whynot.

:donut:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by Laura 
Men's emotional needs run deeper than their sex drive.


Vickie44 said:


> Fifty five years old and I still dont know if I agree with this or not !


I am 61 years old... and I dont agree with it at all. The average male emotional needs are really very few, and are not that important. At least not when compared to the average female.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Maybe and maybe I am giving and they dont see or understand it. It goes both ways.
> 
> Lets please stop dumbing down men, I dont wear ----me pumps because there comfortable.


Lemme guess.. you wear them to appeal to a mans "emotional needs"?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I can handle the truth. All I ask, is that you give me a little forebearance as I hounddog my way around, processing, finding, testing--and I will give it to you. If you know me you'll know I know I git r done, yet I'm content to "not know" and let the knowing come when the time is right. Show me your heart is grounded in love and has a vision for the best things can be, I will have your back through anything no matter how much you whine and cry and stomp your feet, I will hold your hair while you vomit, I will not tell you what to do, I will tell you of the goodness in you that will show you your way. I'm laid back on most things, but if it's a matter of life and death I will not be afraid to look it in the eye, with kindness and vision. A tree sucked me into its bosom and slapped me silly to tell me "Life is too short to put up with poop"(the tree used the other word however), when the universe takes such trouble to make a point with me I obey.


I'm just human, I dont' know everything, but I sure as hell want to haha.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome WT !


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Lemme guess.. you wear them to appeal to a mans "emotional needs"?


LOL!! only to the ones that admit to having them...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> i can handle the truth. All i ask, is that you give me a little forebearance as i hounddog my way around, processing, finding, testing--and i will give it to you. If you know me you'll know i know i git r done, yet i'm content to "not know" and let the knowing come when the time is right. Show me your heart is grounded in love and has a vision for the best things can be, i will have your back through anything no matter how much you whine and cry and stomp your feet, i will hold your hair while you vomit, i will not tell you what to do, i will tell you of the goodness in you that will show you your way. I'm laid back on most things, but if it's a matter of life and death i will not be afraid to look it in the eye, with kindness and vision. A tree sucked me into its bosom and slapped me silly to tell me "life is too short to put up with poop"(the tree used the other word however), when the universe takes such trouble to make a point with me i obey.
> 
> 
> I'm just human, i dont' know everything, but i sure as hell want to haha.




*you rock lady !!!*


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Originally Posted by Laura
> Men's emotional needs run deeper than their sex drive.
> 
> I am 61 years old... and I dont agree with it at all. The average male emotional needs are really very few, and are not that important. At least not when compared to the average female.


If all it is is sex, he can get it anywhere without a hassle and with variety. It's been my observation only cops marry their hookers.

It's also been my observation nice men turn their backs and walk away from super hot horny women in six inch spikes because they're psycho shrews.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The average male emotional needs are really very few, and are not that important. At least not when compared to the average female.



then you have never felt what its like to be opened up like a sardine can by a woman.no matter how hard you try to be tough or hold back you cant.they come flitzing by and they are a can opener and it just lets all this oozey stuff come out of your heart.or like a drippy faucet....they say..look you need a plumber....and the wak the spigot off with a giant monkey wrench and it flows out of you like a avalanche pouring down a mtn.....its a wonderful thing to let real love run out of you with full force.

good lord i wanna stand under the waterfall of love that can pour from a womans soul....it wouldnt take long to rust the can off my 5 gallon heart.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura said:


> If all it is is sex, he can get it anywhere without a hassle and with variety.


Note that I did not say men have no emotional needs.... just far fewer than most women do.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Im confused by some of this ! Are you guys joking around or is this thread being derailed by personal animosity ?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Vickie44 said:


> Im confused by some of this ! Are you guys joking around or is this thread being derailed by personal animosity ?


i think someone is about to be circumcised with a pair of scissors if they want it or not....lol


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Vickie44 said:


> Im confused by some of this ! Are you guys joking around or is this thread being derailed by personal animosity ?


I am thinking there may be some personal animosity, some are just joking around, others are bragging, one likes to write subliminal porn, and some of us are actually attempting to help answer questions.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I guess with that list of options I will stick with confused lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Vickie44 said:


> I guess with that list of options I will stick with confused lol


It's safer that way.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Laura said:


> It's safer that way.


Thats true... but if ya dont place a bet now an then... how can you ever win!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a suspicion that a couple people were kicked out of GC.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> I have a suspicion that a couple people were kicked out of GC.



yep


:catfight::trollface:catfight::trollface:catfight::trollface


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont forget these either...........

:bdh::stirpot::frypan::bdh::bdh::bdh:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for making me laugh, Elk.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Thanks for making me laugh, Elk.


yea anytime lady....

think i will be spending more time on my mtn now and working on projects .


:runforhills: :runforhills: :runforhills: :runforhills:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Ooops, totally messed up.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> yea anytime lady....
> 
> think i will be spending more time on my mtn now and working on projects .
> 
> ...


NO! Don't go! Here...have a jello parfait.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Donuts ???


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> NO! Don't go! Here...have a jello parfait.


i will be around..my injury is about totally healed so its time to get jacked on the dew and work on projects again and start shooting my deer quota for freezer camp and jar camp...yummyyy..i had deer stir fry with yellow bell peppers and broc last night.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i will be around..my injury is about totally healed so its time to get jacked on the dew and work on projects again and start shooting my deer quota for freezer camp and jar camp...yummyyy..i had deer stir fry with yellow bell peppers and broc last night.



:nono: to the dew....LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> whynot is so dadgum cool ... i really, really like whynot.
> 
> :donut:


Or maybe it's just that you have sniffed too many donut balls.  Thought of you today, so I've been looking at contracts around Dallas just so I can have the opportunity to have coffee with ya. We'll see what happens.

I was cool this morning, so I guess that's right...right now though both of my knees are sunburned along with one elbow. Don't ask me how it happened.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> :nono: to the dew....LOL


hey...i been in rehab last few weeks and now i have gone from mutiple bottles a day to only once or twice a week.a few days i wanted to stick my head in a pencil sharpener my temples were pounding so hard.

when you and i get old and in our wheelchairs.....we can drink all the dew and choc bunny we want.i would stroke out seeing your false teeth fly across room trying to get at that sippy straw and cup.....lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

*Get the best entertainment from ST on HT!!*

Y'all are like favorite in-laws ... that I don't have to feed. You validate my choice to give up TV.

Seriously?~!%&*? If some of the posts from some of the babes on this thread (and a few other threads, as of late) are really true, I'll give up _everything_ here in bum f--ed TN, emancipate my 14 yr old, or at least let my 26 yr old have custody, and worship at your feet. I can also grovel and basically cowtow to every whim, real or imagined. 

'Course... the trust train left _this_ station long ago. So I demand--err request?!?... references. Oh, and you might as well admit...I'm ugly, so put a bag over my head, and tattoo a "round to it" to my back -wherever it's convenient to you- and "I'll be your huckleberry."

Sheesh...are people really like this IRL? No wonder soaps are heading toward extinction.

Karl

ETA: Don't hate on HH!! If you doctor it with real veggies, fresh herbs, and such; it can be a _killer_ hot dish. Herbs are our friends~~~

ETA II: Dang it! Writing this post has made me over-cook my whole wheat rotini for tomorrow's tuna cold dish!~:flame:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Laura said:


> Men's emotional needs run deeper than their sex drive.


True but they are entirely different entities and one is not necessary for the other.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> True but they are entirely different entities and one is not necessary for the other.


I agree. My theory is an All-In-One package would be desirable, no?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Laura said:


> I agree. My theory is an All-In-One package would be desirable, no?


Well, maybe for you LOL!

A man would say it would be a trait he would like to see in a woman.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

tinknal said:


> She tried to be mad, she really did, but she started giggling and, well, laughed her butt off........ not really, the butt was still there, but that was OK because although it was rather large I was still attracted to it.


LOL Dont EVER say WOW it looks HUGE no matter how much your a fan of Queen.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

fantasymaker said:


> LOL Dont EVER say WOW it looks HUGE no matter how much your a fan of Queen.


Geeess! I about spit my booze out. Almost.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok to move on from the seat of the problem.
Anyone ever seen the movie "Places In The Heart" Its a chick flic about A girl who lives In a walmart while pregant.
Girls sorta use it as a emotional test.
Guys Id love to hear your opionin of the characters?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

WhyNot said:


> Or maybe it's just that you have sniffed too many donut balls.  Thought of you today, so I've been looking at contracts around Dallas just so I can have the opportunity to have coffee with ya. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I was cool this morning, so I guess that's right...right now though both of my knees are sunburned along with one elbow. Don't ask me how it happened.


:donut:

I sincerely would love to meet with you, and even have you over for lots of food and friendship and fun ... I mean, come on! there's no real reason why not!?

heehee

It is in the back of my mind always that I am way too close to fowler, netexan, johnny lee to NOT visit with them ... especially since I go to (and through) DFW often.

And, but, actually, I suppose I should remove JL from that list because we will be seeing quite a bit of each other on a regular basis from now on ... i have the best computer webmaster and wizard ever!!!!

:donut:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

fantasymaker said:


> Ok to move on from the seat of the problem.
> Anyone ever seen the movie "Places In The Heart" Its a chick flic about A girl who lives In a walmart while pregant.
> Girls sorta use it as a emotional test.
> Guys Id love to hear your opionin of the characters?


Seriously? Wouldn't you rather discuss which is the best Chuck Norris film?

I haven't seen Places In The Heart. Should I watch in the day or the evening? Alone or with a gaggle? How many tissues will I need? How many longshots are required to get through the movie?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Glazed, well I had a reason. But anyway...I WILL MAKE IT...actually if certain things do or do not happen between now and then I'll probably be in DFW for about 3 weeks in Feb. So....again, we'll see. My life is funny and funky...things happen fast it seems like, things change fast...so I'm forever saying maybe and we'll see.

Fantasymaker....what ah...what do you mean by "emotional test"? Never have seen the movie, it doesn't really sound like my kind of movie. Is it similar in anyway to the movie Juno?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess I have to see the movie to understand how she can live in a Walmart without being kicked out by the management or the police.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a little secret.

You can tell A LOT about a person by the way they treat their server at a restaurant.


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

Fowler said:


> It's not the jeans that make you look fat, it's you


Fowler did you really have to call me fat and ugly. We are all shaped differently. The thing that I have that is good is my rear and my awesome personality.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

I can be the judge of this whole butt business. Fair and impartial.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lemon said:


> Fowler did you really have to call me fat and ugly. We are all shaped differently. The thing that I have that is good is my rear and my awesome personality.


Next time copy my whole statement and assume good intent.


----------



## lemon (Jul 9, 2012)

zong said:


> I can be the judge of this whole butt business. Fair and impartial.


But Zong how is one spossed to take a picture of ones own butt? LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have a little secret.
> 
> You can tell A LOT about a person by the way they treat their server at a restaurant.


I agree. I once went on a first date with a woman who treated the waitress like dirt. I called the woman the next night to tell her that I did not want to see her anymore. She asked me why. I told her that I did not think she was a good person. Eventually it came out in that conversation that the way she treated the waitress was the turning point. The woman said, who cares about her, she is just a waitress.


Some people are bad.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

City Bound said:


> I agree. I once went on a first date with a woman who treated the waitress like dirt. I called the woman the next night to tell her that I did not want to see her anymore. She asked me why. I told her that I did not think she was a good person. Eventually it came out in that conversation that the way she treated the waitress was the turning point. The woman said, who cares about her, she is just a waitress.
> 
> 
> Some people are bad.


My dh, fil, and 3 children (ages 9,8,6) were dining where I worked.
The table next to them had 4 HIGH MAINTENANCE women. You know, the run your butt off tip 10% kind, JUST because they can?

Well after they ran my butt for the unteenth time, one of the gals said to lighten up. Another woman snorted "Why? She's just a server......."
To that my then 8 year old son says "Ma'am, that's my MOM".

Funny those nasty old broads left shortly after that, and left a pretty healthy tip.

My son said "ma'am" and so I commended him for his manners, and for taking a stand when he saw a wrong done to one of his family members.

I have had tables (several) where you can TELL it's the first date (either by listening to their conversation or body language) and one or the other was hideous. 
At the end of the meal I would look at the "non-hideous" person and mouth:
R-U-N.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I waited tables in high school. Finger snappers are atrocious!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

It's also a pretty good indicator if your date ends up with a date with the waitress at the end of the date.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

do people really pick up their waitresses? I would think that a waitress has heard it all before and has seen every type of dog there is at work.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

i use to serve at a catering hall and bus tables. some people were jerks. I just ignored them.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

City Bound said:


> *do people really pick up their waitresses?*


Oh yes and they propose to them too. I had a guy propose to me for 7 years LOL and there was a ten year gap in there...and he was STILL goin to the cafe and STILL hittin on the waitresses.



City Bound said:


> I would think that a waitress has heard it all before and has seen every type of dog there is at work.


uh huh. Bartenders too.

It also works the other way around. I have been a server for a large part of my life...born into it you might say.....I've seen/heard about all of it...including a man offering himself as a slave to me. Seriously. Out in rural nowhere town family diner....you never know what might happen,....a lot of interesting people and even famous ones travel the backroads.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lemon said:


> But Zong how is one spossed to take a picture of ones own butt? LOL


wide angle lens?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

WhyNot said:


> Oh yes and they propose to them too. I had a guy propose to me for 7 years LOL and there was a ten year gap in there...and he was STILL goin to the cafe and STILL hittin on the waitresses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:donut:

Having our own family bar/restaurant, for over 40 years, and growing up in and around it, you are oh so right about all of this.

:donut:


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

lemon said:


> But Zong how is one spossed to take a picture of ones own butt? LOL


Stand facing away from a full length mirror with your hands as high as you can reach face the camera towards the mirror and take the shot.


WhyNot said:


> It's also a pretty good indicator if your date ends up with a date with the waitress at the end of the date.


 LOL thats good? 


City Bound said:


> do people really pick up their waitresses? I would think that a waitress has heard it all before and has seen every type of dog there is at work.


She has thats why she knows a great guy is rare and worth going for.In the dates above I was the one picked up.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I like a big wide butt so I ment it in the best possable way when i said " Thats a great big "donky" "

Honest it was a GREAT ONE!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to admit that in a sort of primal way there is an attractiveness to a woman that can handle multiple tables and plates, stand on her feet all day and be agile, all while being hospitable, polite, and helpful.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

fantasymaker said:


> LOL thats good?


Yup might as well know from the start that that's the only date he's getting from me. :gaptooth:




City Bound said:


> I have to admit that in a sort of primal way there is an attractiveness to a woman that can handle multiple tables and plates, stand on her feet all day and be agile, all while being hospitable, polite, and helpful.


hehehe...yeh primal...it's because you are being *served*. :hysterical:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

No. It is because they are social, congenial, show good signs for being good baby makers, like strong agile ankles, strong feet and legs, aBility to carry things on her feet all day.

Making babies is social, two people usually need to be congenial to make a baby, and a woman needs strong hips, legs, and feet to carry a baby.

Primal in that way.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, serving and being served is caring for someone. You need to care to be a couple and have a family.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

lol That's the most chuckling I've done in a long time, CB....thank you!


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Can women handle the truth? Like any good lawyer would say, it depends.
(NO! I'm not a lawyer.)

It depends on the woman, in my experience. My wife? yes, she wants the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth. Several of her sisters? No way can they handle truth on any subject. But my wife is a rare one, IMHO. Most women I've known want to be flattered to some degree, since it seems to be the social thing to do. If one does not follow social convention, then people don't understand if you are just stating facts. 

And, a lot of people, men and women, live in a fantasy world, particularly about their appearance and about money. The media and the advertising industry have made most women feel inadequate. That is criminal, to my notion. The message is, "You don't look good enough, so you should BUY this stuff to spiff it up some". Doesn't matter if it is toothpaste, clothing, household items, or cars. You gotta PAY for self esteem in our society, it seems. Thus, there are more nail parlors and hair salons in our town than any other business. 

I don't watch TV, so I find most women attractive, at least until they start to talk. Then, the % drops to about 1/3, because they don't have anything to talk about that has any relevance to reality. (Same for men, BTW, but instead of styles and gossip, their main topics are TV and sports.) The point is, what I find attractive is real women with functioning brains, not what the TV shows us. I find it difficult to compliment women who are aspiring to look like a TV personality, so I keep still about it. 

So, on average, I have to say no, the majority can't handle the truth. My sister in law will do for a bad example here. She is a total disaster as a money manager. Despite being physically attractive, she doesn't believe that, brainwashed by the media. Her low self esteem is a bottomless pit of need, as her now ex-husband learned the hard way. 

If I told this gal the truth, that she is physically attractive, has a good job because she is intelligent, has no self esteem because she listened to the wrong people, and needs to curb her spending, etc.---she would run away screaming. Right after she hit me with the nearest heavy object. :smack

Yeah, it was her lack of self esteem that got her in financial trouble. Example: She is single, kids grown and gone, and just bought a FOUR BEDROOM HOUSE! And a new car. And a lot of new clothes. And she is on a "budget plan" to pay her taxes now. Again. After the SECOND bankruptcy in 10 years, supporting only herself on a professional level salary. Does anyone think she can handle the truth?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Not really sure if men or women can handle the truth and because they really don't want to hear it! How many fellows out there have been lied to by their wives or girlfriends about the ol' "size doesn't really matter" topic? Much less, how many wives or girlfriends have been lied to by their husband about the "it's the same after childbirth" question? 

Now there's a couple of topics that are way overstepped when it comes to telling the truth!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

francismilker said:


> ...........how many wives or girlfriends have been lied to by their husband about the "it's the same after childbirth" question?


:donut:

what about c-sections?

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Men should just be grateful their wives came out of childbirth alive.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOl at this stage arent we folks on single tree pretty much dealing with all of it being after childbirth ?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

francismilker said:


> How many fellows out there have been lied to by their wives or girlfriends about the ol' "size doesn't really matter" topic?





francismilker said:


> Much less, how many wives or girlfriends have been lied to by their husband about the "it's the same after childbirth" question?


The things I wonder are...why do people think they have to lie? Why do they jump right to it? Another thing is...why is the person asking?

I would think that if a man or woman is asking their SO these questions there is a reason and that reason may be that they don't feel that they are being attended to in a way that makes them feel adequate or acceptable.

Sure size matters to a degree and NOTHING is the same after childbirth. The thing is...to what degree does this matter? If you love someone...THEM...not just their individual body parts as they are now then why is there an issue here? Moreso..if there IS an issue here maybe you shouldn't have gotten together in the first place.

LOL People should be in it for the whole package and for the win....and if they cannot accept my gray, sagging, wrinkled or extra fluffy parts now...they aren't going to in 10 years so...better to find someone that loves me for me...not an illusion of what they think a woman is or should be.

Maybe I expect too much. But I will not accept less and do not expect a man I am with to accept any less from myself either. I've lived the crap out of life already and intend to keep doing so...my chest used to be a DDDD and now I'm slowly making it back into a C. Figure out what that does to the shape of them because I'm not drawing you all a picture. My body is marked with scars...a lot of them...from many different life experiences.

I do not want a man that cannot look at my body and not see the beauty of what it is, what it has been through. Because that is how I see people, the body is a reflection or glimpse of the beauty of their life, however easy or difficult or ecstatic or tragic.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

fantasymaker said:


> LOl at this stage arent we folks on single tree pretty much dealing with all of it being after childbirth ?


Some of us on single tree have never had children. Yes it was a choice.

All this talk about truth and lies are running people away from ST. It is:bdh: All I got to say about it is If you lie to me about cheating that is a deal breaker for me. Right or wrong it is. If you go out and accumulate a whole lot of debt behind my back that is a deal breaker. Right or wrong it is. Anything that would jeopardize my way of life behind my back is a deal breaker. Right or wrong it is. Telling me my butt don't look big when it is doesn't matter to me. Telling me you had 2 beers when you really had 2 six packs doesn't matter to me. 

If this makes my physicey out of whack so be it. It's out of whack about a lot of things. I am the way I am. 

All the ones that think they are so educated in this subject can tell me there is something wrong with me I don't care. I am still a human being, I have feelings and no one is going to tell me I'm not worth being in a relationship with someone. If I got to turn a deaf ear to a big lie just to be in a relationship I won't be in one with that person. If that is the new normal then I will never be normal.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

tambo said:


> All this talk about truth and lies are running people away from ST. It is:bdh: All I got to say about it is If you lie to me about cheating that is a deal breaker for me. Right or wrong it is.
> 
> .


 LOL Dont get started on the whole cheating thing....its lie ,its always a lie.
guys have been lied to so much on this subject that you have to teach them about it before they realize they have been cheated on!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ST has filled up this week with pot stirrers and trolls that would argue with a fence post.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

tambo said:


> ...All I got to say about it is If you lie to me about cheating that is a deal breaker for me. Right or wrong it is. If you go out and accumulate a whole lot of debt behind my back that is a deal breaker. Right or wrong it is. *Anything that would jeopardize my way of life behind my back is a deal breaker.* Right or wrong *it is*. Telling me my butt don't look big when it is doesn't matter to me. Telling me you had 2 beers when you really had 2 six packs doesn't matter to me.
> 
> *If this makes my physicey out of whack so be it. It's out of whack about a lot of things. *I am the way I am.
> 
> All the ones that think they are so educated in this subject can tell me there is something wrong with me I don't care. I am still a human being, I have feelings and no one is going to tell me I'm not worth being in a relationship with someone. *If I got to turn a deaf ear to a big lie just to be in a relationship I won't be in one with that person.* If that is the new normal then I will never be normal.


So, _your_ the face I been seeing in that ~~special~~ mirror:hrm: Seriously though, you're right. It's about relativity. Those are my truisms, as well. Coming from a man or a woman, there are just some things that *are*.:goodjob:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

elkhound said:


> ST has filled up this week with pot stirrers and trolls that would argue with a fence post.


These things must get pulled or edited before I get to read them OR I must be skipping stuff. I'm probably skipping stuff without realizing it...I sometimes have this negativity radar that doesn't let me see some things LOL.

It really is too bad, I guess if people want to behave like a bunch of 4th graders they can but usually insults say much more about the insulter than the insultee. And yeah...I've been guilty as well, this is why I know this LMAO.

Tambo, I don't think you should expect anything less than what you want and what you are willing to do...meaning...if you are willing to go to ____ lengths, then you should expect the same. NO ONE deserves anyless than they are also willing to give, no one deserves to be treated poorly. Everyone deserves basic human respect, love, compassion, loyalty, honesty and etc.

And no one should feel bad about stating what they can or cannot accept....we don't all have the same values, we do not all have the same experiences. Just because one person can trust on a certain level and thinks that is the way it should be does not mean that everyone or anyone else should or can, for that matter.

We all have our own road.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

whynot your just awesome is all....

the other part is seems that when regular poster here get in a school yard tussle.trolls and pot stirrers that never or hardly ever post come out of the woodwork to post and stir.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't like being around liars or thieves. I have a cousin that will lie if the truth sounded better. I never understood this. What's worse she believes the lies. That is scary to me. She lies about things she knows that I know aren't true. But her dad and her granddad lied all the time too. So is it hereditary? Thieves I don't want people around my place that I have to watch like a hawk. I don't care who you are you steal from me I'm throwing your butt in jail if I can I don't care if you are my twin, kid, mother or who ever. ( I don't have a twin or a kid and my mother wouldn't ever steal) I work to hard for what I have to let some one to lazy to work to get what they want take it from me.

I hope liars and thieves find some one to love them and put up with what they do but it's not going to be me.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

elkhound said:


> whynot your just awesome is all....
> 
> the other part is seems that when regular poster here get in a school yard tussle.trolls and pot stirrers that never or hardly ever post come out of the woodwork to post and stir.


Oh! Oh! pick me for the troll...please? The ogre's already taken. 
:trollface:trollface:trollface


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sustainabilly said:


> Oh! Oh! pick me for the troll...please? The ogre's already taken.
> :trollface:trollface:trollface



you cant be a troll.....you post regular and share pics of things your doing.the best you can be is a knuckle head on the bad scale......lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

elkhound said:


> you cant be a troll.....you post regular and share pics of things your doing.the best you can be is a knuckle head on the bad scale......lol


A knucklehead. COOL! Sigh...I only wish..~~ My father was a knucklehead and I don't think I'll ever reach that level. Buffoon maybe...who knows.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Buffoon? Such a cool word!
but I like;

* CHICKALOON!*


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

elkhound said:


> whynot your just awesome is all....
> 
> the other part is seems that when regular poster here get in a school yard tussle.trolls and pot stirrers that never or hardly ever post come out of the woodwork to post and stir.


LOL But who is the regular? Some of us have been hanging here for years, sometimes we post more some less.
At times things here are pretty rough and tumble at others its pablum. If ya get bored and forget to post here a while a catchy thread just reminds you to come home and visit.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

*CHICKALOON!* 
As in drifty, psycho ...? Or like "Hey man, that CHICKALOON!"?


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Originally Posted by Laura
> Men's emotional needs run deeper than their sex drive.
> 
> I am 61 years old... and I dont agree with it at all. The average male emotional needs are really very few, and are not that important. At least not when compared to the average female.


Y's H...my X is 63 and i be 12 yrs younger and i totally agree!!! his emotional needs were few and not that important even to his own children. i was a fantastic person till i 'shared' my day with him for about 5 minutes before he'd actually leave the room!! but OMG...could he share about that fly-wheel, motor mount, or whatever was or wasn't lubed and how this or that was problematic. in retrospect...his emotional needs definitely conflicted with mine. i learned much from him. NOW i know how to snag a man....thank GOD i don't want or need one!! moose-heart YH...me huggs U


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It really does not matter if they are firm, soft or sagging, really. The most important thing is sensitivity. 

It may not be the same after a woman has a baby or gets older, but it can actually be better.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

who are you replying too? and what are you talking about?

if you're happy and you know it shake your meds (((shake-shake)))
That was for you Karl enjoy


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't like it when people steal my pain pills. I paid a dollar for those aspirins!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> I don't like it when people steal my pain pills. I paid a dollar for those aspirins!!!


I can't handle the truth!!!!! :run:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am sick of the truth, sucking!!!


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

If POF is any indication then no, women cant handle the truth. For some reason they create that profile and think yea, these pics of me when I was 30 still look like me. Sure I have a "Few" extra pounds. 

I can say, it works, sorta. The older pics definitely catch your eye, until of course you get to a recent one where that "few" extra pounds is really about 50-100. Seriously have they looked in the mirror in the last 20 years? I'm not hating on heavy women either. I could really care less but at least be honest with yourself. I also understand that maybe you haven't had a photo taken in the last year, maybe 2 but 15-20?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

I think that if a person is evaluating potential mates based on their looks, then they have a vested interest in wanting to impress others with looks. I guess they think you'll become infatuated with their wit and charm, then when they whip out the recent pictures, you'll not be put off. Problem is(in my own experience) those same people aren't going to talk to you unless they think *you're *good looking.

By the time you get to a certain age, you should be past thinking you're going to find Cary Grant on a dating site. Quite frankly, I'd chose someone who could carry her end of a conversation over a "looker" Oddly enough, every woman I ever talk to gets better and better looking as we progress. Weird, that.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Zong - someone really needs to meet you..jeez, you are a keeper.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If women could handle the truth... Miss Clairol would never have gotten rich.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

changed my mind


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> changed my mind


About what? 

I know, curiosity killed the cat. But satisfaction brought him back.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

If men could handle the truth....alot more truths would be told.

Please learn to read a tape measure and it's not table muscle and a comb over does not hide your bald spot and make you look younger.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fowler said:


> If men could handle the truth....alot more truths would be told.
> 
> Please learn to read a tape measure and it's not table muscle and a comb over does not hide your bald spot and make you look younger.


:hysterical: I was under the impression this thread was dealing with WIMMINS... and I know how to read a tape measure, and have a full head of very thick, naturally greying hair. As to "table muscle".... My Yvonne seemed so impressed with "six packs" I decided to grow her a keg!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> :hysterical: I was under the impression this thread was dealing with WIMMINS... and I know how to read a tape measure, and have a full head of very thick, naturally greying hair. As to "table muscle".... My Yvonne seemed so impressed with "six packs" I decided to grow her a keg!



LOL are you sure about the tape measure? Remember us wimmins wouldnt dare tell you the truth...LOL And is that a baby keg, or a full monster keg? Baby kegs are cute and cuddly.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

when I used dating websites, I saw a few 'really really' good looking men.

This doesn't mean they weren't all (or most) attractive in some way. Some were plug ugly, especially after you read their 'rants' about the opposite sex.

Anyway, those 'really really' ones that I saw (didn't bother 'winking' because I didn't think I had anything to prove to some stranger) always had something in their 'notes about me' explaining how young looking and handsome they were and how they were getting sick of women not sending up to date photos, or misrepresenting themselves or how the women were duds in some way or another. I understood, kinda, but, what did they expect, when they put their photos on a website, and proclaimed how smart, youthful, handsome, rich and well travelled they were? They always had an attitude of 'you need to prove to me that you deserve to be with me' Huh? 
Frankly, their self bio's seemed insufferably boring and self important. . . 

By the way, I also saw some photos that were definitely from 30 years ago (when you see a dude in his 50s wearing a big curly afro and hairy 'stache, with 70s or 80s clothing on, you kind of figure it out . . . .)
And yes, Zong, a photo doesn't do most folks justice. When you meet them face to face and spend a little time talking to them, is when you see how attractive they are . ..


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ewwwww.....creepy pornstache dudes....LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Booom chicka bow woow

I know many folks I never thought to be attractive people. Then they started talking and you become friends with them and you get to see their true nature. They are all beautiful, handsome people.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree Leslie, if people would just take the time to see a person for who they are on the inside, it's amazing how attractive they become on the outside. Except pornstaches I just cant stop laughing long enough to get to the inside....LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Honey if you're laughing it's because you need it. Physically need it. True laughter produces interferon in your body and that helps fight the bad crap that's hiding in you. Not exactly sure if it will protect you against the pornstache but what the heck. Have fun. Enjoy it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

mmmm...pornstache...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Except pornstaches I just cant stop laughing long enough to get to the inside....LOL


Except mullets. I don't think I could get past a mullet.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

what, exactly, IS a pornstache?

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:shocked:

or can I handle that truth .... 

:shocked:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raeven said:


> Except mullets. I don't think I could get past a mullet.



LOL at glazed...LOL

The bald mullet....or is that just a guy with a bald head and a pony tail?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

The Truth:

I like seeing cleavage..... 

I don't like a navel in the middle of it.....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

L.A. said:


> The Truth:
> 
> I like seeing cleavage.....
> 
> I don't like a navel in the middle of it.....


Ewwwwwww!!!! You really do need to get out more often and get a better view!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

L A Than you better commit carry harry before you get to my age LOL lol


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was single for years before I was married to my one hubby to whom I still am. In both positions of being single or married...I would rather be hurt by the truth than broken hearted by a lie. It breaks all trust, puts up barriers of suspicion and can ultimately destroy a relationship. It can begin with one lie which then skyrockets to a way of life. It seems to flow like a river once it gets going...the dam that breaks the flow is someone's heart.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> L A Than you better commit carry harry before you get to my age LOL lol


Dont worry in a few more years there will be knees behind it!:catfight:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, thats likely right. Thats what I got to look forward to, as I get towards my 70s and stupid over. Ill be about the right highth to look down at the knees.


----------

